# Relax and Chill out!



## paracowboy

I've posted this advice in any number of threads, but you guys still aren't getting it, so I'll try again.

RELAX.

You're getting yourselves all worked up and freaking yourselves out over stupid crap. How do I pass this? What happens if I fail that? How many people failed your Basic? Did they get shot? Are they dog food now? If I sprain a follicle, will I be re-coursed? 

Your instructors are professionals who fully intend to see every one of you become little Privates in our special club, we got goin' here. If you show up reasonably fit, with the proper attitude, and LISTEN TO THEM, that is exactly what will happen. You will pass, and join our cheery ranks.

People, literally THOUSANDS of men and women have undergone this training before you. They have passed, and without this website to hold their hands, and give pep talks, and group hugs. Nobody sang "Kumbaya" with me when I got on the bus. My Dad shook my hand, said "Don't ever quit", and that was it. And I sit here, with looking down from the giddy height of MCpl. If I can do it, so can you.

Stop panicking, do your PT, and THAT'S IT. That's it. It's that friggin' simple! There's no need to read any secret books. There's no requirement to study before you go. Everything you will need to learn will be taught to you, with the necessary Standard demonstrated (and whatever "cheats" and "hints" are applicable).

Read my thread on Blisters, Shin Splints, and PT in the Training forum. It has several posts in it dealing with attitude. Now, for the sake of whatever Being you hold sacred (or profane, I'll swear by anything) RELAX.

Just some friendly advice. Feel free to ignore it. Most of you will, I'm sure.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

That is fantastic advice, the only thing I knew in 78 when I did mine was that it was in Nova Scotia and if I passed I would be Artillery. No idea where, or to be truthful, what Artillery consisted of....and it was a great ride for the next 10 years.


----------



## Sf2

I'll offer a bit too that I've observed over my 10 yrs so far

ATTN ALL FORMER AIR/ARMY/SEA CADETS - do not go into basic training thinking you know everything there is to know from your 7 yrs of cadet experience.  Go to basic with an open mind and a motivation to learn.  Yes, you'll probably have shinier boots for the first two weeks, but do not go in there thinking you are better than everyone else because you can alreay do an about turn at the march.

It is critical that you arrive with a clean slate, with the skills you learned in cadets kept in your back closet for when you NEED them, not when you can USE them to make you think you look better.  Instructors can and WILL spot this a mile away, and will put you in your place fast.

Cadets is an excellent opportunity for youth to be exposed to the military experience, but it is in no way a prep-school for a military career - the two are on opposite ends of the spectrum.

Cheers all and good luck


----------



## brin11

I couldn't agree more with paracowboy!  I think most of you are WAY overanalyzing everything.  Its nice to have a heads up and some info about what you're getting into so that you can make informed decisions on trades, postings, etc.  When it comes to recruit training and what comes after though, he has given you excellent advice.  Listen, follow direction exactly and help out your buddies.  There's really not much more than that.  I have to echo the other posters as well, I had pretty much no clue what was going to happen to me when I got off the bus in Cornwallis.  It was a great adventure and more so I think because I was semi-clueless.  Here's one for you:  I was given a list of things to bring to basic training (like all of you have been) and I ran all over town looking for boot bands.  Of course, nobody had a sweet clue what they were and neither did I.  I had no one to ask and the world didn't fall on me when I showed up without them.  Nobody else knew what they were either!

Good luck to all.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Yes....I agree with the above and I offer theis gem that occured twicwe during my Basic....a cadet argued with our MS about a drill movement and an Ex Militia MCPL tired to take over teaching our weapons class because our Weapons cadre he felt were not doing it right. That cadet and the Ex MCPL never finished Basic.... So for those that like to disagree and argue with your instructors BMT is NOT the place to do it.


----------



## paracowboy

This post hasn't even been up for a full day yet, and I've already gotten a few "Yeah, but"s, and "What if"s. 
There are none. 
Trust us, we've been doing this for a very long time, now. Over 100 years. We got a system an' everything. 
Really.
It's an ancient system, dating back to the Greek Hoplites. Most of the bugs are worked out of it by now. Honest.
The CF *wants* you to become Soldiers, Sailors, and Airmen. Your instructors *want* you to succeed. Your success is our success, and it makes the CF, and Canada as a whole, stronger. You will be shown everything you need to know.
All you have to do is show up, try hard, never quit, and look out for your buddies. 
That's it.
Literally hundreds of thousands of people have gone through the same thing before you. They made it. It's not impossible.
You have questions. You have doubts. Good, it means you're not an idiot. Only an idiot would not have second thoughts and doubts. Only a fool doesn't experience trepidation and fear. 
I won't lie to you. There will be difficult moments. 
If it were easy, it wouldn't be worthwhile.
But, it's not as though you were being set up to fail. 
Quite the contrary. 
Don't sweat the small stuff. It doesn't matter if you can't iron, or can't do 1,000 push-ups. You will be taught and you will be built up. You *will* be brought up to the Standard. 
Don't worry about whether you can bring this, eat that, or whatever else is preying on your mind. It will all be attended to. You will be given everything you need to succeed. The only thing you have to bring, the only thing that *cannot* be supplied, is the will to succeed.
All you have to do is show up, try your hardest, never quit, and help your buddies.
We'll take care of everything else.
I promise.

Now go for a run.


----------



## Slim

Paracowboy's advice is sound so please DO NOT pm me with questins about hat I'm going to say.

If you have been a cadet, then I strongly advise you to *not ever mention it * during basic and the courses follwing it (they called it TQ3 in my day. God knows what it's called now) 

"But why?" You ask. Surely the instructors have read your file and know all about you right?!

Right! Admitting that you were a cadet (or in the reserve for that matter) has nothing to do with experience, or keeness, or the colour of your socks, or how you make your bed...Its an attitude check. Plain and simple!

They (the staff) want to know which one of you little darlings is going to cause them the most grief on course. Sticking your hand up when they ask who has been in cadets (and they will) is a sure sign that you are full of cadet ideas and haven't been smart enough to realize that that part of your life is now over and its time to move on...These are also the people who* WILL WITHOUT FAIL * say something like "Well that's not how we did things at 2044 Arctic Mitten Squadron in Air Cadets!"

That the staff will not march you out into the freezing cold and make you do pushups anymore is only because they're no longer allowed to!

My advise is *LEAVE THE CADET ATTITUDE AND KEENESS AT HOME!* If they ask you where you learned drill you're better off to say that your big brother/sister taught you than to admit to being in cadets.

But, like paracowboy said, none of you will lsten anyway.

Have a good one

Slim


----------



## Island Ryhno

When I went to reg force basic, my Sgt pinned me as someone who had experience on the first inspection. He came flying around the corner, inspected the guy next to me, made him do pushups while he came to me. He takes one look at me, says "you have some military experience Pte, no?" What could I do, lie? I say yes Sgt, he then says "I will hold especially accountable for your buddies, you should know better." Great, he told me later that he knew because I had my combats done properly, as in boot bands, while everyone else was flopping around Disco Stu, Doh. Sometimes you can be keen without even knowing it.  ;D


----------



## Pea

While we're on the cadet topic. I totally understand what you are saying about not advertising I was a cadet, and not acting like I know it all. I will go with a clean slate and learn everything like everyone else. But, what about if I am in Island Rhyno's situation. If they can tell because I have something done right and others don't in the beginning, am I supposed to lie and say no I wasn't in cadets? I don't feel good about lying. Are you suggesting I also leave this out of my autobiography? I don't want to have extra pain caused to me because I admit I was a cadet, but at the same time, I don't want to be pinned as a liar.


----------



## Slim

Card_11 said:
			
		

> I don't want to have extra pain caused to me because I admit I was a cadet, but at the same time, I don't want to be pinned as a liar.



Don't ever lie to the DS. If someone asks you a question then answer honestly and fully.

What I was getting at was not advertising it.

There is a big difference.

Slim


----------



## Pea

Slim said:
			
		

> Don't ever lie to the DS. If someone asks you a question then answer honestly and fully.
> 
> What I was getting at was not advertising it.
> 
> There is a big difference.
> 
> Slim



Thanks Slim. I wasn't planning on lying, it's just not my cup of tea. I just thought I would ask what was truly meant, as some may have been confused about what the intent of the information was. I will just put 100% effort in, and if I get asked why I know how to do something, then I will tell them, but, I will not advertise.


----------



## Island Ryhno

If you just go and do what you gotta do, then you will not have to worry about it. There will be enough mouths going to off to attrack any "extra" attention from the DS that you will not be binned for being a good recruit!


----------



## Slim

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> If you just go and do what you gotta do, then you will not have to worry about it. There will be enough mouths going to off to attrack any "extra" attention from the DS that you will not be binned for being a good recruit!



Usually having a S**Tmagnate on the course is a good idea...for the rest of the students. It keeps the DS focused on one person and allows the rest of the course to go (relatively) unmolested.


----------



## Pearson

My 2 pennies.....(sorry to keep this thread off topic but hey...)

Instructors know or will know who was  in cadets/reserves period. Very easy to spot during your first formation, or group movement before drill is taught. "Hippity hop....mob...Stop!"

The recruit in this situation,(all recruits actually) will be watched to see how they interact with their peers. If the recruit in question is a good recruit, (when I say good, i mean hard working, team orientated, as opposed to "look at me.. I know everything!..), the instructors will monitor the recruit as any other and carry on. If the recruit is capable, the others on the course will seek that persons help with things that they are good at. Likewise, the recruit will find things during the course that they will have difficulty, and find help from the other recruits. (notice the team and the lack of I)  

On the other hand, if said recruit brings with him and displays the know it all, better than the rest attitude, he will find himself, just as any other know it all, better than the rest idiot,(yes even those with no prior experience) discovering that there are things you know because you have been taught them by your instructors, and there are things that you _think_ you know. 

The staff are there to teach you.....Learn from them.
What you learned in the cadets/reserves may or may not be the same as you are being taught. This is not a point to argue with the staff on your course. Just because you have past experience, does not mean your past experience is right/proper/current or safe.

The staff is there to train you, not fail you. You fail yourself. If this happens it will not be as a result of the staff trying to fail you. You are all there as recruits, expected to perform as recruits. 

There are many horror stories of cadets/reservists being singled out and picked on. This extra attention is the same extra attention that any recruit (with or without cadet/reserve experience) in the same situation, displaying the same attitudes and performance levels will attract. 

Examples that all who have gone through can relate to I'm sure.
Going back a few years, but, we had a reservist on our basic (Cornwallis 87), who thought his poop did not stink, barley made it through, not a good team mate for the first few weeks but he finally caught on.  
Another, recruit with cadet experience, again thought his poop smelled like roses,  during inspection, week one,battle school, '89 "What is it that gives you the right to have a PPCLI cap badge in your locker? You have not earned it yet.no one else has one.....(Every one grab your helmet.. push-up time), yet he did not clue in that this was not the way to act. This behavior continued despite the best efforts of the staff to educate the young lad. Re-coursed.

Go....learn...be a sponge....soak it up.... when someone wants your opinion or help, they will ask, just as you will ask others. 

I was a former reservist entering Cornwallis....I followed the don't offer advice, unless asked track. It starts with your bunk buddy, and then goes from there. You learn to trust each other, support each other and beyond that, value each other. 

If your bunk buddy is going elsewhere for assistance, you might want to rethink your behavior and attitude.

In closing.

You will have fun and LEARN. Not many people can look back on basic without smiling and laughing, even years later. 

I guess it was more than 2 pennies worth...  ;D


----------



## winchable

I'm with them.

I'll add based on my own limited experience that it's best just to ride the wave on this stuff, that's most of the adventure, show up without a jackshite clue what to do and just go with it. It's quite a rush when things start to click in your head and you can actually contribute, but that won't happen unless you show up, with the blank slate and just give'r at first.


Or if you're still not listening,
The skip level code for BMQ is "up-square-triangle-select-L1-circle-circle-R1"


----------



## Gunnar

The purpose of Basic Training it to make civilians into soldiers, by stressing co-operation, leadership, and teamwork.  The military does this by creating an artificial environment of shared suffering based on shared needs and shared cohabitation.  If you already knew how to do each of the tasks they assign perfectly, you wouldn't be a proper soldier until you learned the rest of it...co-operation, leadership and teamwork.  Are your shoes perfect?  Great!  Why the hell does the guy standing next to you look like he shined his shoes with a chocolate bar?  Where were you?  Didn't you help him?  Why not?

So, in addition to questions about how to do X, Y or Z properly...you may as well ask what the correct method of cleaning a garbage can for inspection is likely to be...because the task isn't the goal...it's the process you go through.  And in that process, you learn co-operation, leadership and teamwork by doing a bunch of irrelevant little military tasks...which are only useful to you once you've proven yourself as a soldier, i.e., a good troop that they can rely on, who helps his buddies, uses his head, etc., etc.  Once they've molded you into a soldier, then all the irrelevant tasks you learned (well, maybe not cleaning garbage cans, per se) become more relevant, because now they're being done by a *soldier*, who needs these tasks done properly.  A civilian doing the tasks properly isn't doing them for any reason--he's not a soldier.

This is why you have to relax.  Because you can never get it right except by trying your hardest to fit in, and to help your buddies, and to never, never quit.

You can never get it right.  That's why they jack you up for all sorts of inconsequential things...to force you to think about doing your best, to focus on YOU, not the task.  So that you learn that getting it wrong is not a personal failure, but that failing to try to get it right IS.  So that you accept that the guy yelling about your crappy uniform (which you KNOW is PERFECT) is full of crap, but sometimes the cookie crumbles that way, and you KNOW you did your utmost, and that there's nothing more you can do.  Or when you know that your uniform DOES look like crap, because you spent a lot of time with the other guys getting theirs perfect...and that's what matters.  

And once those guys see that acceptance and understanding in you, they will let you be part of the club.  And some guys will just be jerks too...but that's life.


----------



## Glorified Ape

The only thing more obnoxious than "We did it X way in cadets..." or "I was XX in the cadets..." is "At RMC, X would happen..." or "We do it X way at RMC..." or "This one time at RMC..." 

I don't know if the former-cadets-now-Ocdts with the "blah blah" tendency all put a tick in the "RMC" box on the application or whether it's just something bred into most people at RMC but the advice given to former cadets here goes ditto for any new Ocdts who'll be heading to RMC. When you get to your BOTC course don't mention RMC. Shut up about RMC - your fellow civi U-ers don't really want to hear about it (the glazed eyes and clenched fists should give it away) and especially not EVERY day. We realize that RMC has been/will be your life and we feel sorry for you, we honestly do, but don't tell us about it, now matter how strong the urge. We have better things to worry about... like how to cover a lease and rations on ocdt pay.


----------



## George Wallace

BTT

With the large numbers who have just received the 'Call' to BMQ, perhaps you should reread this thread and relieve some of your anxieties.  

Remember you are your own worse enemy - do not allow your Fear to defeat you before you start (anything).


----------



## Sub_Guy

Manage your time

Work as a team

Remember regardless of what you did before you are all on the same playing field, use your previous experience to guide others who may have no experience

I remember in our platoon we started out with 68 pers, 4 of which admitted to being cadets, 3 out of the 4 were very cocky, only 1 graduated in our class (34 grads), you don't need me to tell you what 3 didn't graduate in our class.  I assume that they finished in another platoon, but I didn't care to check up on them.

I went into BMQ as a base brat, I still had no idea what I was in for as the military was on the bottom of my list of things to do after high school, that quickly changed as I didn't feel like working in some bum job, I only had some college, I was running out of cash and the rest is history.  Funny even after I signed up my father said I hope you like drill, I replied what's drill, his response you'll soon find out, and that was the end of that talk.  I was so ignorant as to what went on in basic, here I was a base brat living in PMQ's all over the place, I would watch military parades, and I never even thought to ask what went into the prepping for parades, or how much time was spent practicing.  

My father's advice to me was "KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT"  "DO WHAT YOU ARE TOLD"  and "DON'T GIVE UP"   BMQ went by so fast it seems like a blur right now, but it wasn't hard at all, I couldn't do push-ups to save my life but remedial fixed me up good.

There were some mind games, but those are just games.... Example during one MWO inspection he emptied my locker onto my bed, then he flipped my bed........I didn't even get to finish off my little SN, Name, Trade, do you wish to inspect sir? spiel.....  His parting words from my area, were excellent inspection, well done, take note MCPL.....  I felt really good, and scared sh*tless all at the same time.....mindgames

Or having the guy next to me getting inspected and the MCPL kicks his trash can into my area, then he inspects me and I fail for having two trash cans.... Funny as hell, but again just games.....   BMQ is fun, and it is nothing to get stressed about.


----------



## paracowboy

going by what I've read on some of the other threads, some of you folks have mis-interpreted my original post in this thread. If I ever gave you the impression Basic Training was going to be easy, then I apologize. Such was never my intent. I read through it, and my second post, and the responses to each, and nowhere did I find anything that would cause someone to infer that it was going to be easy.

Flat out: it isn't. It will be difficult. Everyone will find something challenging about Basic. For some it will be the PT, for others, the regimentation, and for others, homesickness. Many will apply such ridiculous amounts of stress on themselves, that they will burn out. THAT is the issue I am addressing here. Many of you are applying that stress *before you even get there!* By the time you actually see your Course Staff, you will have yourself worked to such a fever pitch, you will fall apart. So chill out. Relax. Enjoy the ride.

This is a grand adventure you are embarking on. A life-changing journey. It is to be embraced, not dreaded. All of you will be challenged. Some will find the challenges insurmountable. Others will thrive on them. Most will tolerate them, and go on to become capable soldiers, sailors, and airmen in the CF.

Again, if you have applied, or intend to apply, all you have to do now is work on your PT, show up, and never quit. That is all that is expected of you. 
1) Simply work to get yourself into the best physical shape you can. Exceed the minimum standard required for application. It is the lowest level of PT expected of you. The better physical condition you are in, the easier the other aspects of Basic will be for you. 
2) Always be on time. "On time" is 10 minutes early.
3) Always speak the truth. Any failure can be forgiven. Dishonesty will never be.
4) Help your buddies. You are trying to become part of a team. Individualism is useless to the CF. Teamwork is vital. Teamwork starts at YOUR level.
5) Never quit. Try your very best at all things. You will be shown the Standard. You will be taught how to achieve it. Sometimes, you will not be able to meet it, but *NEVER QUIT * trying. As long as you show that you have the drive to continue in the face of adversity, your staff will allow you to work towards your (and their) goal of turning you into a fully trained member of our club.
6) Chill out. Relax. They can't kill you. If they do, they can't eat your body. It's illegal.

If it were easy, anybody could do it, and it wouldn't be worth doing.
It ain't, they can't, and it is. It really is.

You can either try, or spend the rest of your life wondering. 
It's your call.


----------



## Armoured Signaller

Ah, the walk down Amnesia Lane to the days of QL2, QL3, QL5, etc etc etc some 13 years ago.  It took me personally some time to come to the realization that I will impart shortly.  I was a Cadet once long ago, and I did make that mistake by mentioning that on my QL2.  However, late nights and long hours teaching drill to the ones who did not get it ended.  Now, 13 years later, I think back to those days, and you know, if we had all the same instructors and all the same candidates(even the screw-ups), I would do it all again in a heartbeat!  Yes, Basic is hard, I will not deny it, however, you also make the course.  If you put into the course enthusiasm and a willingness to learn and what-not, you will have an enjoyable course, if not, then you may not like the outcome.

     Yes, the pearls of wisdom that I came across one day on my Leadership course back in the dark ages known as 1998.  It does not matter how shiny your boots are, how clean your rifle is, how tight your bunk is, how perfectly spaced you underwear is......THEY WILL ALWAYS NAIL YOU FOR SOMETHING!  So, best advice, suck it up and bash on!


----------



## babybug

Great advice everyone. The biggie....CHILLAX


----------



## bcbarman

As an instructor, you see some neat things as you stand on the other side of the classroom. We instructors know when someone is a cadet in the first few days.  Know how long it takes to no longer be able to tell the former cadets from the keen troops?  One week.  Assides from drill classes and perhaps shiner boots, there is no diff.

If you have been a cadet instructor, shut up for the first lesson, do not assume that you know it all, and the realisation that we instructors know what we are talking about and can give you that nugget of info that you could have used when you were teaching your kids comes out.

Let me explain.  I had a young Pte in my section.  Cadet RSM, thinks he knew it all.   Kid still paraded with his cadet unit, nothing wrong with that.  Saw his attitude in the first day of drill practice.  Came up to him, told him that if he helps his mates with drill, I will not treat him any different than the rest of the section members.  Smart kid listened.  

I talk to him later on, after the course is over.  He knew that he was going to have the best cadet unit when he came back because he had forgotten what it was to be in the platoon, not leading it. 

Go to basic, work hard, make some great friends, and work as a team.  We all have strengths, use yours to make your entire team better.


----------



## SemperFidelis

HELLOOOOOO ARMY.CA
Wow..it's been a while...Im writing from St.Jean BMQ  Week 7, just passed my weapons test.  Its pretty much all downhill from here.  Honestly, Its not that hard...  DO NOT STRESS YOURSELVES OUT.  Its not THAT hard.  All you have to remember to do is LISTEN to your instructors & do what they tell you to.  They wont kill you.  If you're wrong, you take your licks and you soldier on.  Just ALWAYS be honest and dont change your answers if they ask you "are you sure?"  they'll respect you that much more if you stand by what you said....even if you're wrong.    This course is fun.  There are some hard times, but there's plenty of good times too.  Lots of laughs, lots of hours of missed sleep, lots of cleaning and lots of marching.  But its all great!  Make sure you dont lose your fitness level for week 2 ...you have your fitness express test  and you dont wanna fail.  If you do , you'll have a retest in week 7, but its not worth it...just make sure you can do the minimum required AT LEAST.  Its a shuttle run, male : level 6,  female level 4 ......minimun pushups and situps are the standard as in the booklet  you get from the recruiting center.    Thats about it .  Its fun, and probably the best time Ive had in a long while thats career related.  I LOVE IT!!    

P.S.  If youre coming, swiffer cloths are you best friend, windex comes in second.  


paracowboy: - thanks for all the advice, I hope you're keeping your head up Mcpl


----------



## WebAddict

I agree, with all your posts im rolling in with my unit in sept, 

only info i used was internet to find the # for my RC. I made a few posts on this forum , but that was about other things. 

Anyway, the process for me is going really smooth , ive done the sample AP on the canadian forces web site, dont be scared, this is not going into space.

All you are doing is:
Meeting all requirements
Filling out a couple pages of forms (they are long and ask same information over and over, but they are not hard to fill out, Just DONT LIE!! or it will slow down your process)
Getting your CFAT scheduled - honestly there is no tricks to it.,  go to the canadian forces website and try the 4-5 questions that are on there. If you can do questions that are close to that then you should have no worries about falling - YOU WILL PASS IF U COME RESTED AND PREPARED. by prepared I mean , have your glasses if you need them, have a good breakfest and just get your ass in shape and do 110%  .

Medical testing isnt hard!, all they do is messure your blood, you pee on a peice of paper, and if you come clean to them before the medical tests actually start, you will be  very successful in it.

Physical Testings isnt as hard as you hear/read/view/ w.e you can come up with. Just go there well rested, dont work out the day before rest your body. just watch some cartoons or w.e you do and just relax. Show up the next day . do your 9 min of steps, if you can do that then you are much closer to passing. Once you are done your 9min of steps and you do good you move on to the next round etc. Then just pull off 19 Sit -Ups and honestly dont be scared, if you cant do 19 in 30 seconds you shouldnt be applying into the forces. I can do 58 and thats really good. but just relax and do 19 Proper sit ups, that means legs (will be held by someone there), lye down on your back, arms on your head and reach your knees, do that 19 times and woalla . you are 2/4 done. After you are done that, you will just asked to do 19 Proper pushs up ( i suggest getting some one to watch how you do them so you can see if you are doing them correct) this means arms under sholders, lye flat on your stomach and push up. do it none stop try to go for at least 25 or incase you screw up on a few of them. once you are done that, you are prty much done. Do a grip test, its not hard. if you want practice hit your local gym they have instruments that you can use to test how good is your grip. Or if you have an amusement park near your house, go to one of thoses coin machines drop a quarter and see if you can make it up the gorilla or the top one. If you can do that you are done!, 

After this you will have your interview and thoese arnt hard, just answer truthfully and DONT SECOND GUESS they dont like that by this i mean "yeah i did this ... but i think if i would of done this then this could of happen, or maybe if i have done this ..." well you get it. 

---TIMES---
CFAT - Given two hours, should be completed in about 1 hour 
Medical - Depends on your health but, is around 30 min or so
PT - Given 1 Hour, should be done in 30 min depends on how good you are. 1 Hour if you have any problems or so.
Interview - Given 1 Hour, but i was told for most recruites who are just doing there BMQ or about to start, its only about 30 min
-------------

Dont be scared, if i can do it you can do it, as been said they had this system for 100 years. Just think about it.. You read all theses horror stories, like omg I failed, or is this hard, or w.e .But you need to use your head. Think- If everyone failed would we even have an army upto this day?. Excatly, this is not hard, this is meant look at Minimal age is 16, so that means you have grade 10 education, and you will be set , although i found the CFAT to be more of grade 8-9 level. the math is more of grade 9


----------



## Thaern

I just finished my Bmq and Sq as a reservist so i have no clue what it would be like for people in the reg force but what i can say is it  was a great experience. Yes it was very shitty the first two weeks of Bmq, really bad for the first 3 or 4 days, and then it got shitty again at the start of SQ but only for the first couple of days.  I would have to say having a shit magnet around helps but it can be hell if he's in your section so try and help buddy out before the Sgts decide to administer their own brand of "help".  My words of advice would be to listen to the people here and try not to stress out too much.  Yes you need to work your ass of to "pass inspection" and no you wont for the first 2 weeks, they will find something to jack you up about, but they are looking for effort and teamwork.  As for Pt again, just do it, its not that bad and even if you cant keep up for the first week push yourself each time, you will improve. We had this one girl in our section who was maybe 5' with boots and she had a hell of a hard time with the first ruck march.  She gave 100% every morning for pt and by the second ruck march, which was a good 3k longer, she was doing fine (as fine as anyone doing a ruck march can be).  We also had this guy in our section who also had a rough time with the first ruck but also gave out repeatedly during morning pt and during the second ruck we had to stop, pull the valise from his ruck and pass his weapon and valise and ruck around as we continued marching.  Anyway that's my 2 cents for now and i need to be heading off for class I may try and find a topic later to post any hints and tricks we picked up over the two courses but you will learn most of them PDQ anyway.  Good luck!


----------



## twistidnick

Everything stated here is very true. I was on Res BMQ 0605 in Windsor, ON. The first night we were there, I was on Fire Picket. My Course O walked by so I threw him a high five. He returned it then, stopped me. looked at me for a minute and said "pte, you were a cadet weren't you? my reply"yes sir"."well nice salute pte. but you don't know how to salute b/c we haven't taught you yet." And that was my little warning . Once one of the Mcpls caught on, I was labled the cadet keener. but it was all good I just had to go with the flow no harm done. It was still the best experience of my life so far.


----------



## Raxmaster

Hello:

I am an avid reader of army.ca; I thought it might be useful if I shared a little bit about my experience on BMQ. I know a lot of other people have done the same thing and a lot more people are still asking questions about BMQ so I hope this helps. 

I took the eight week BMQ course in CFLRS Det-Borden for the naval reserve. Now I have been made aware that the course has been changed to a 13 week course or maybe they still have the 11 week course kicking around but I am not sure however, I feel that most courses regardless of their length are somewhat similar with the addition of cooler training such as grenades training which I didn't get to do due to the nature of the length of my course. 

Anyway, for those of you who are anticipating the prospect of going to basic training please whatever you do work as hard as you possibly can to prepare for it (physically and mentally). You must go with an impartial mind and an EXTREME motivation to succeed. Despite what I just said I don't want you to stress yourself out and have to check into the psych ward at your nearest local hospital because of the amount you may have over-thought the situation. BMQ is incredibly easy. There is absolutely nothing hard about basic training at all. Okay wait a second I lied, the physical aspect of it was quite tough for me being a scrawny 120lb five foot eight when I went in. 

From what I experienced I highly recommend you go to basic with a strong willingness to learn and an even stronger motivation to work. A real problem I experienced that really annoyed me and drove me up the wall was how people would talk while in formation, jerk around in class while the instructor is trying to teach or evade the rules whenever possible. Let me tell you right now it is not worth thinking you are so special that you can do whatever you want because believe me you are not special and you certainly can not do whatever you want on basic. You can not ‘beat the system’ those people who thought they could get away with mouthing off the instructors, disregarding the rules, disrespecting the platoon and generally not giving a care about their actions really quickly found an airplane/bus ticket home in their hands.  

Not getting along with your room mates is inevitable as it was with me. It got to the point where my room mates could not stand me and I certainly could not stand them but believe me when I say this is part of the process. After the second week or so we agreed as a room that even though we may not like each other we had to work together to get through basic and we would have to put our differences behind us and cooperate. Soon not only were we the best working room but we actually grew on to each other to the point where we actually enjoyed each other’s company. Do what you can to get along with your platoon because otherwise your life will be miserable. There is nothing worse than instructors yelling in your face while you do push-ups except coming back to the barracks tired from a day of work and then having fights and quarrels with the platoon. Not worth it. 

A big learning curve for my platoon was the same as I am sure every other platoon that ever went through before me was (and after me will be)… Working together as a team. It is a guarantee that for the first while people who are put on the bathroom cleaning station (I am using this as an example because this was my station but this applies to aspect of the platoon) find themselves with their heals together in front of the platoon commander because about five minutes before inspection someone who doesn’t care lets a huge floater rip into the toilet and are too lazy to flush the toilet. Make sure that not only are you accountable for your actions to the platoon but also make sure your platoon is accountable for their actions. The sooner the instructors see the platoon coming together and working the sooner they are willing to let you go on leave and not dole out extra push-ups and menial work. The saying is ‘you can be smart and not have to lift a finger or you can be stupid but you had better grow some muscles’ my recommendation is be smart and try to work with your platoon and not against it.

Here is a piece of advice for cadets. Use your knowledge well and do not go in thinking that because you can iron a shirt and polish your boots that you are much better than anyone else there. As a cadet you have been given an INTRODUCTION to life in the military you have not been IN the military as most cadets appear to think. Cadets who walk into basic training with a cocky attitude with the idea that they will be top recruit because they got chief petty officer in cadets are SEVERLY wrong. Instructors do not take kindly to people who think they are better because of cadet experience. In fact I noticed a slight hostility towards cadets from my instructors. A note for cadets, try to pretend you have never been in the military and if you are really good at something then try and help out others who are not as good. Offer tactful and helpful advice not soliloquies consisting of “when I was in cadets I did this and you can’t even (put whatever you want here)”. I do not mean to offend any cadets when I speak like this. I was a cadet and I have seen incredibly well mannered and highly productive cadets who I know will be a benefit to society. This message certainly does not apply to all cadets, on my basic training course I had the pleasure of meeting some extremely experienced cadets who were very helpful and humble about their past in cadets.

On the topic of attitudes, make sure you go in with a positive attitude. I can not give anyone any better advice than to go in with a positive attitude. If you have a positive attitude things that are fun will seem a ton of fun and things that suck may actually just roll of your back and you may not even notice it. There were plenty of times when the instructor would say “tonight you are all going to be doing (put something here that isn’t particularly too fun)” and because I went in with a positive attitude it really didn’t bother me a lot. In the end basic training is just a huge mind game; it is nothing more or less. If you can see though the games and just do what you are told you will have no problems passing basic I would put my entire month pay on this one because I have seen it in action. Oh yes! I just about forgot to say. I know this has been said countless times but… “DON’T TAKE WHAT THE INSTRUCTORS/STAFF SAY TO YOU PERSONALLY” I can not stress this one enough. Remember in the end you are just a recruit who is going through the system, unless you do something to make yourself stand out in a negative way the instructors are not out to personally attack you. They have much better things to do with their time than to sit there thinking “Now I wonder how I could really crawl under Billy Joe Bob’s skin today?”

I hope what I have said may have helped at least one person. If this helps even one person then I will be happy. Good luck to anyone going to basic and remember. Just play the game and you will be fine. 

I apologize if this was too long. Again I hope that it may serve some useful purpose for someone out there holding airplane/bus tickets to BMQ. 

Cheers, 


Raxmaster


----------



## paracowboy

excellent first post. Pretty well covered the entire topic.


----------



## 3rd Herd

paracowboy said:
			
		

> RELAX.



Back in the day at both Cornwallis and then later at Wainwright we ran so far, and did so many push ups, chin ups, duck walks that every day was a PT test in itself. I cannot even rember if we had a formal PT test, swim test, yes, as I was assigned to lifeguard the test. yes they really do read your files. The word we most looked for most was 'RELAX' and that occurred on the bus to being posted into the bn. Where the circle began over again and to this day people still look at me strange when I mention that an"" 'o' dark thirty" 10 km. run is the perfect way to begin a day


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Come to think about it......I don't remember a formal test either.
Swim test, yes, but I think the first 'formal' test I had was pre-para.

Makes me wonder about some members from back then complaining about the 'lowered standards' today.


----------



## Old Sweat

Bruce,

I agree completely. Back in the good old days we did next to zero PT, had few if any PT tests and members over 35 were excused PT as it was 'too strenuous.' While the tests may have been on the books, there was large scale evasion, both by individuals and units. I can only recall two PT tests, both in Germany, and my pre-para in Shilo in 1968. It was not until the late sixties that we were required to do the 1.5 mile run, which was lifted from the first book published about the benfits of aerobic conditioning.


----------



## medaid

Just to go back on one of the posts with regards to RMC OCdts on courses...another one is ex-CIC types. Please dont get me wrong, there are alot of swtiched on CIC members who later become Res/Reg NCM/Officers who do quite well. However, there are those who've served their limited time in the CIC, and got their BMQ/BOTP1 written off, have very little to no clue of what goes on during a military course. These are the ones who are worse then the RMC OCdts. These are the ex- Lts and 2Lts who begins their introductions with "Hi, I used to be a (insert rank), and I just dont understand why I'm on this course! I dont get why I have to come to attention for MCpls and Sgts, they should salute ME!!" *sigh*....just from my experiences with the latter, aforementioned type.


----------



## charlieecho513

I'm doing my bmq right now... actually, I lie. I'm on PAT... waiting to get back on platoon after a knee injury that laid me low for a few weeks. (Fell of an obstacle... haha... so funny. Not bitter... honestly...   ) You learn quickly not to freak out. You freak, it just makes for tension between you and your mates on platoon. You are gonna be stuck with these people for 14 weeks. Try not to annoy them too much. 

The grim and honest to god truth; NOTHING you do will be good enough for the first 13 and a half weeks out of a 14 week course. But this goes back to what everyone else has been saying-- Don't stress. You aren't a screw-up; that's just how the game is played.


----------



## PMedMoe

Best advice I got (from my mother) when I went on Basic in '86: "Keep your nose clean and your mouth shut." 
From my older sister "If you must laugh, do in on the inside!!"


----------



## Kujo

This is all awesome advise. I am on my way to BMQ (Reserve) in July and have no real expectations other then what you guys have suggested. I can only control my attitude and my preparedness. Thanks for the great posts!!


----------



## united93

as long as you can yell: ''GROUP'', you'll all be fine ;D


----------



## Wright

Slim said:
			
		

> Don't ever lie to the DS. If someone asks you a question then answer honestly and fully.
> 
> What I was getting at was not advertising it.
> 
> There is a big difference.
> 
> Slim



agreed
DO NOT LIE TO YOUR DS....or coursemates for that matter

there was this one recruit i had in my section, we called him "Universal Soldier" or "Soldier of Fortune", we all knew he was lying right from the get go, he was a reservist for 8 years before joining reg force ( why he was not a recruit school bypass i dont know, honestly it just adds to lies) he told us he had done halo jumps, spent thousands of hours in the field. The DS eventually heard of this in our last couple weeks, this particular recruit had already been recoursed due to missing more than 24 hours consecutively in the field( with his over a thousand hours in the field, stomach flu BTW,  which is a real hear-say rule because the staff if they like you or know you work hard they will let it slide) they themselves put a little investigation into it and it carried over into that recruits following SQ once he graduated basic 2 weeks later, and he was then released from the CF due to lying, not sure what the actual charge was, but this member is no longer in the CF.


----------



## BernDawg

We had a guy like that in Battle School back in the day.  He got sorted out in the pugil pit.   > Never finished the course.


----------



## Blackthorne

BTT for a re read.



RELAX. Always try your hardest, hold nothing back. Your instructors know how far you can go, even when you don't.


----------



## dwalter

Thank you so much for all the advice on this thread everyone. I was quite honestly really worried that anyone with cadet experience was doomed. I was in cadets, but I am signed up for the reg forces for a reason. I am really eager to go and learn to do it the real way, and not the cadet way. I just hope that is a good way of approaching it. I really like helping people, and so I might find it hard not to help members of my platoon, but shouldn't helping the rest of the team to succeed be a good trait? I got sort of confused in reading the above posts when people said it is better not to offer help but to help when asked. I just want to avoid having the DI looking at me and assuming I'm one of the cadets who thinks they know it all, because I know I don't!

The rest of the advice on keeping chilled out certainly calmed my nerves. I am happy with the progress I'm making with my PT and so hopefully by the time summer rolls around I'll be good to go in that area. I'm looking forward to being able to add my own experiences here one day!


----------



## Cat

dwalter

I'm in the same position as you - having done probably too much time as a cadet and as a CI in the CIC...I'm not an overly cocky person to start with but I'm relieved to see that having cadet experience isn't a death sentence. 

Again,I'd just like to reiterate the last post...thanks everyone for giving me a little more confidence, and I will definitely be keeping my mouth shut about my experiences unless it's quietly and very beneficial to the situation at hand.


----------



## dwalter

Well fortunately for me I've had a year mostly away from cadets. The only thing I came down to my squadron to do was teach ground school for the flight scholarship candidates. Drill dies hard, but the rest perhaps I'll have a bit of a fresher slate when I start IAP. I'm really looking forward to learning it again actually, there can never be too much practise, and everyone has weak points no matter how much time they have had in cadets, the CIC, the reserves, and even the reg forces. If anyone was perfect they wouldn't be human, so I am looking forward to working on my short comings over my summers


----------



## Cat

dwalter said:
			
		

> Well fortunately for me I've had a year mostly away from cadets. The only thing I came down to my squadron to do was teach ground school for the flight scholarship candidates. Drill dies hard, but the rest perhaps I'll have a bit of a fresher slate when I start IAP. I'm really looking forward to learning it again actually, there can never be too much practise, and everyone has weak points no matter how much time they have had in cadets, the CIC, the reserves, and even the reg forces. If anyone was perfect they wouldn't be human, so I am looking forward to working on my short comings over my summers



I just can't wait to be back on the parade square...It's always been a comforting feeling to have whatever SM bellowing out commands and just..I just love drill...lol, I can't wait to learn it the proper way...

Haha, I just love the lifestyle - can't wait to get everything squared around and get in.


----------



## Greymatters

Cat said:
			
		

> I just can't wait to be back on the parade square...It's always been a comforting feeling to have whatever SM bellowing out commands and just..I just love drill...lol, I can't wait to learn it the proper way...



Im curious about that - what is it about drill that you like so much?


----------



## Cat

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Im curious about that - what is it about drill that you like so much?



I love the feeling of pride when I've done a movement absolutely perfectly. I love the teamwork, the single crack of boots on cement that the squad works so hard for. I love the preciseness, the exactness of drill. It's hard to find anything else that is that precise and that requres that kind of timing that's done as a group.

I also adore teaching drill... I love seeing people get things, so knowing that once I've got something down, I can help someone else learn it is a great incentive for me as well.


----------



## Greymatters

Hmmm, fair enough answer.  Although I would point out that not everyone shares your joy in regards to drill.


----------



## Cat

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Hmmm, fair enough answer.  Although I would point out that not everyone shares your joy in regards to drill.



I'm well aware...hehe, but I'm odd, I accepted that a long, long time ago. 

My love of drill just makes it a strength, and having a teaching background makes it a bigger strength because for the people who dislike it or aren't so great at it right away, I get extra drill time, and they get someone who enjoys helping and doing drill....win win


----------



## armyvern

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Ah yes, *THE RCR* past time  ;D



Yep, drill and painting. I believe that The RCR hold hold the current reigning champion honours for both Drill Team and Pace Stick Competitions.

I heard a rumour once that they start out the painting OJT slowly ... handing out paint by number kits in the Battle School, but people were still screwing up the colour scheme, ergo the move to rocks outside of HQ. 

Better than the PPCLI I guess ... those guys just have no sense of colour coordination at all -- a whole mix N match crew they are!!


----------



## Neill McKay

Cat said:
			
		

> I just love drill...lol, I can't wait to learn it the proper way...



Do you have some reason to think you've learnt it in an improper way in the past?  With only a few quite specific exceptions drill is drill whether it's the regular navy, the militia, or the air cadets.  There's always a chance you've been taught something incorrectly, but no greater than the chance that you'll be taught something incorrectly in the future.


----------



## armyvern

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> Do you have some reason to think you've learnt it in an improper way in the past?  With only a few quite specific exceptions drill is drill whether it's the regular navy, the militia, or the air cadets.  There's always a chance you've been taught something incorrectly, but no greater than the chance that you'll be taught something incorrectly in the future.



Well, given that every single basic course usually hears the following being yelled very loudly on day one of their course:

"OMFG --- You were a cadet weren't you!!"

Former cadets -- stand out in the crowd -- there's a reason it's referred to as cadet drill


----------



## Cat

That's exactly it. There is a huge difference in the way drill is done between the different cadet elements, so I would have to assume that the CF would be different again. I just want to do things the right way and do those things well. 

I've just got the basics; although I'm sure I'm going to be jacked for having been in cadets, some habits just die hard - and until I learn the right way, chances are I'll be doing it the cadet way.


----------



## armyvern

Cat said:
			
		

> I've just got the basics; although I'm sure I'm going to be jacked for having been in cadets, some habits just die hard - and until I learn the right way, chances are I'll be doing it the cadet way.



No worries, they will knock the cadet drill out of you during basic -- been there, done that (the cadet drill).


----------



## Cat

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> No worries, they will knock the cadet drill out of you during basic -- been there, done that.



as long as they replace it with proper drill, s'all good  - I just hear alot of complaints on the site about people who are stuck doing things one way when they go on course...I'm getting out of that mindset in advance 

there's alot of information on here, I'm just trying to keep my head above water and not make big mistakes going in especially regarding my attitude and willingness to adapt


----------



## armyvern

Cat said:
			
		

> as long as they replace it with proper drill, s'all good  - I just hear alot of complaints on the site about people who are stuck doing things one way when they go on course...I'm getting out of that mindset in advance
> 
> there's alot of information on here, I'm just trying to keep my head above water and not make big mistakes going in especially regarding my attitude and willingness to adapt



The best thing to do is relax -- take it as it comes and you'll do just fine. Don't be too anxious, don't be too gung-ho, and don't be a slug. It'll all work out after that.


----------



## medaid

Cat said:
			
		

> hmm, that's what I'd heard....I was oddly concerned about that when I tried to join the first time....
> 
> now, heck rock painting sounds like a holiday



Just don't try an spray paint your boots. That doesn't work ;D no not speaking from experience...


----------



## Neill McKay

Cat said:
			
		

> That's exactly it. There is a huge difference in the way drill is done between the different cadet elements, so I would have to assume that the CF would be different again. I just want to do things the right way and do those things well.



Everyone, CF and cadets, all elements, is supposed to be taking their basic drill from CFP 201.  There are certainly some cadet units who are teaching parts of it wrong, but there's no all-encompassing "cadet drill" that differs from "CF drill", nor are there differences in drill between cadet elements.  (Further, there are some CF units whose drill also deviates from what's correct by the book, so neither cadets nor the CF have the market cornered on creative drill.)

If you've seen air cadets drill differently from sea cadets then what you're seeing is a difference in unit practice, not element practice.  The same is true if you see army cadets and an air force squadron drilling differently -- it's in the unit, or possibly the summer training centre or CF school, but not the element or the fact that one is a cadet unit and the other an air force unit.



> I've just got the basics; although I'm sure I'm going to be jacked for having been in cadets, some habits just die hard - and until I learn the right way, chances are I'll be doing it the cadet way.



A person could forget that we're all on the same side around here, the way past membership in cadets is looked upon sometimes.  (The CDS was a cadet, after all.)



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well, given that every single basic course usually hears the following being yelled very loudly on day one of their course:
> 
> "OMFG --- You were a cadet weren't you!!"



Well, yes, but I suspect that reason is that the DS of BMQ courses will yell something starting with "OMFG" loudly on the very slightest pretext!  (One lad on my course got it because he correctly reported his trade as "musician" the first inspection.)


----------



## Michael OLeary

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> A person could forget that we're all on the same side around here, the way past membership in cadets is looked upon sometimes.  (In case anyone's forgotten, the CDS was a cadet.)



No-one here has been 'looked down upon' simply because they were a cadet, but sometimes it has led to the display of some form of Dunning-Kruger effect, which will attract less than welcoming attitudes.  And cadets don't have a monopoly on that either.


----------



## Cat

I'm just going on what I've seen, in general it seems that each cadet unit does things differently, but there is more continuity by element. Air cadets have a bad habit of dragging out/singing drill commands, army cadets swing shoulder high, sea cadets...hmm, I haven't had as much experience with sea cadets to notice anything elementally different...but there are differences taht the cadet elements seem to pride themselves on. I realise it's all supposed to be the same, but it's like cadets no longer dig their heels in while marching...my cadet boots are worn down to the nails from diggingin ... just because things aren't supposed to be differnt.. doesn't mean they're not.


this may also be because some cadet units refuse to update their 201s...I've seen some pretty old ones in various squadrons/corps. 

Again, this is just my experiance, which is why I'm accepting for now that I know basic drill...however I know I may be a bit off...and if they ever heard me call a command I'd probably be laughed off the square...


----------



## Neill McKay

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Dunning-Kruger effect



Thanks for that -- I didn't know there was a name for it.

Yes, no doubt some fraction (well under 100 per cent I'd wager) of cadets, and probably a fairly similar fraction of recruits who were never cadets, show up on Basic with that particular attitude and attract a lot of grief as a result.  But it really does rankle me the way people are so often advised to hide the fact that they were cadets, or forget everything they learned as cadets because it's all wrong, and so on.


----------



## Cat

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> Thanks for that -- I didn't know there was a name for it.
> 
> Yes, no doubt some fraction (well under 100 per cent I'd wager) of cadets, and probably a fairly similar fraction of recruits who were never cadets, show up on Basic with that particular attitude and attract a lot of grief as a result.  But it really does rankle me the way people are so often advised to hide the fact that they were cadets, or forget everything they learned as cadets because it's all wrong, and so on.



Well I'm all for shouting it from the rooftops, I really do love the cadet system and think it has alot to offer youth(although it's getting a bit girl-guide esqe in some areas). however, unless it's benefitting me, or whoever I'm with, chances are I'm not going to launch into a "this is how we did it" "or this is how it's done" speech. Now, if buddy is using floorwax on his parade boots...chances are I'll lend him some kiwi and offer a lesson in it's proper use....but it's benefitting everyone...*yeah I knew someone who floorwaxed their boots...*


----------



## dwalter

We had someone at our squadron who floor waxed his boots every year for annual inspection. I think he learned his lesson eventually but I can't say for sure. There are two things I do know: Floor polish is a terrible idea, and parade gloss does NOT turn boots purple! No matter what people say about the stuff... I used parade gloss for 4 years and my boots were still black as licorice. 

Anyways, the three things cadets might help me with would probably be understanding how long a parade can be, how to polish boots (Which was a pain to learn), and how to tie a Windsor knot (Also a pain to learn).


----------



## Franko

dwalter said:
			
		

> parade gloss does NOT turn boots purple! No matter what people say about the stuff... I used parade gloss for 4 years and my boots were still black as licorice.



Correct. They probably heard of someone using Ox Blood polish which does turn the boots purple but with an outstanding shine.

But, alas, I digress.

Back on topic troops.

Regards


----------



## vonGarvin

Ah, drill, dress and deportment: the three "D"s that I remember (vice Defence, Debilitation and Debauchery, or whatever the government talks about nowadays)
Just think, the drill we do now was once BATTLE drill.  Yes, my friends, that's right, forms on the march, turns at the halt, all that nastiness was once a way to move troops around the battlefield!
*sigh*
As for painting rocks, well....just look at my name!  LOL


----------



## RTaylor

My advice, being a realist and all, is to listen to whats being told to you and try your damnedest to succeed. Trying to make yourself into the supersoldier of tomorrow will lead to failure, but remaining determined and working hard will get you through and possibly noticed in a positive way.

Back when I was a reservist the most hated were the ex-cadets that thought they were better than everyone else. So jaded and full of themselves, and so bruised with the old soap in a sock held to their bunk at 3AM they were. They honestly never got too far until they realized that in order to succeed you had to see yourselves as the same as everyone else and to assist your fellow recruits. This may or may not be an issue on your basic.

Just keep a realistic perspective and dont lose site of your dream. Try your hardest and just keep it going the whole way. If you don't pas the physical off the bat don't fret, they have in place a PT Course that you can work to get yourself up to standards (up to 90 days) but from what I hear they give plenty of rope to hang yourself with. 

I myself have shed alot of weight and have been working on my physique but I still know I'm going to end up there for at least 2 weeks. It's not that I don't try, it's that for 10 hours of my day Im spending it at work at a call center (very restrictive), another 2 hours worth of travelling to/from, 1 hour of break and in the free time I lift some weigts or skip rope. On my off days I get out for a hike. I'm almost there, but not quite.

Just be prepared for alot of early days, alot of exercise and alot of good memories. I can't wait for my call for Basic...Im so excited even thought i have to leave my wife and child for a time.


----------



## Scott 1988

I was thinking before I head off to Basic it might be good practice some skills that will come up. For instance shining boots, sewing, and knot tying. Is there anything else that will come up on basic that I should learn or get good at. If I'm not messing up on simple things I imagine it would make things easier.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Sewing is always a handy skill.  Other than that, let them teach you what you need to know at basic.  Not many things are as aggravating as un-teaching bad habits.


----------



## newmet

1988 -18-18 said:
			
		

> I was thinking before I head off to Basic it might be good practice some skills that will come up. For instance shining boots, sewing, and knot tying. Is there anything else that will come up on basic that I should learn or get good at. If I'm not messing up on simple things I imagine it would make things easier.



Hhhmmmm.... Things to learn and practice before you go...open your ears, close your mouth.  Yup, that's about all.  If you already know how to iron shirts, make a bed with 45 degree corners and shine boots, great!  If not, you will have plenty of time to practice  >  As for sewing, you just do a basic barrel stitch and it's pretty easy, as for the knot typing, we had one class and didn't use it again.  

Go with the right attitude, knowing that you are doing this because you want to and that you are willing to put up with the crap to get to the career you desire.  Basic is 14 weeks of mind games, physical exhaustion and learning.  As my Sgt said "Just put on foot in front of the other and keep moving".  That's what you do when you're tired and just know, it gets better, then worse, then better  ;D  Also, keep in mind that they won't kill you.  It took me until about week 11 to realize this    Looking back on it, it was the hardest and greatest thing I have ever done, but you couldn't get me to do it again!   >

Best of luck!  Take some allergy pills (hide them) for the Mega, allergies are horrible there!


----------



## MedTechStudent

Wow, I've read all five pages, and pretty much every post says the exact same thing.

-Be part of the team
-Listen to your instructors
-Don't broadcast your previous Cadet "experience"

Three lines, see how easy this thread was to summarize.   



Nah I kid I kid, sort of, good advice to any power tripping cadet WOs who aged out and are now back at the bottom of the barrel.  

EDIT: Ahhh I see, it was newmet over here that drew my attention to this post.  I thought it looked old and familiar.


----------



## newmet

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> EDIT: Ahhh I see, it was newmet over here that drew my attention to this post.  I thought it looked old and familiar.



Ahhh, but see I was responding to 1988 -18-18 from earlier this month  ;D


----------



## dukkadukka

I have a question, I didn't wanna start a new thread... I arrive at St Jean on Saturday afternoon, do they feed me Saturday and Sunday?? I would assume so because I start getting paid on that day, do they provide my food, or should I have extra cash to purchase food.

Edited to add: I figured "Chill out" was the appropriate thread because really it's a nonsense question.... the kinda thing I SHOULD chill out over. hahaha


----------



## Michael OLeary

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> I have a question, I didn't wanna start a new thread... I arrive at St Jean on Saturday afternoon, do they feed me Saturday and Sunday?? I would assume so because I start getting paid on that day, do they provide my food, or should I have extra cash to purchase food.
> 
> Edited to add: I figured "Chill out" was the appropriate thread because really it's a nonsense question.... the kinda thing I SHOULD chill out over. hahaha



The first two things you should be handed on arrival are a room key and a meal card (a "pass" which gets you into the kitchen and fed).


----------



## dukkadukka

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> The first two things you should be handed on arrival are a room key and a meal card (a "pass" which gets you into the kitchen and fed).



Thank you!  ;D


----------



## Buddy336

No sweat, and about the medicine; don't hide them !  The four principles they use is: Duty, Loyalty, INTEGRITY and courage.  Seriously, do you want to start your course with a label (because they will find them, trust me on that one).  Besides, it's part of the course to share EVERYTHING with your new found friends !


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Another part of mbr's bringing their own med's to BMQ...they may use them to 'get thru' an illness or injury (whether it be a cold, or an injured ankle or something) that may get worse (so they *take more*, or make the injury more severe).  

Let's use an example where they, say, roll their ankle over.  Not wanting to be the *MIR Commando*, they dip into their Ibuprofen stash, thinking they'll just soldier on thru.  Over the course of a few days, or a week, or more..the actual injury worsens, to the point where they DO go to Sick Parade, and the MIR staff find out it is now a moderately severe injury, and the mbr now gets put on PAT for a 'condition' that might have been dealt with effectively before by 2 days light duties which lead into a weekend off, where the condition may have corrected itself, and the mbr would not have been required into a ST (Suspended Training) scenario.

Sure, its just an example, but one I've seen happen a few times, and not in the mbr's favour where, at a crucial time, say before the field portion where the injury was then serious enough that the staff noticed it, ordered the mbr to MIR, and the mbr was properly assessed and documented with injury X.  Unfortunately, it was immediately preceding the field portion of the course, which was a requirement to pass the course, and you could not complete without medical restrictions/MELs.  Mbr was RTU'd off the crse.

While trying to 'soldier thru' is a good thing, most candidates attending BMQ/IAP do not know the difference between what we used to deem *hurt* and *hurting*.  Hurting was expected, and accepted.  Hurt was "go to the Doc".  An experienced soldier knows his/her own body, and knows the difference between the 2.  Recruits..not so much IMO.  I had a QL3 candidate in 2001 come hobbling down the stairs from the 2nd floor...not knowing I was standing there.  I ordered her to the MIR.  Turned out she had a torn ligament in her knee or something to that effect...caught early enough that it didn't stop her from completing the training, including the mandatory 7 day defensive ex.  The 2 weeks with PT/drill restrictions that were allowable under the CTP/CTS made the difference.

Also...if you don't go to the MIR...it will never be documented in the first place that you were injured.  In my case for the one that counted (back injury), the fact that I had proper documentation made my dealings with VAC almost painless....almost.


----------



## Buddy336

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> ...
> Also...if you don't go to the MIR...it will never be documented in the first place that you were injured.
> ...



And this is the MAIN reason why candidates are not allowed to self-medicate.


----------



## Greymatters

It would certainly ensure that all candidates understand the role of the military medical system, if this were actually explained to them, which IFAIK it isnt.  

Unfortunately, this train of thought falls apart when basic if over, and some persons in senior positions try to apply this principle for every soldiers entire career - just isnt practical!


----------



## Randifur

:nod: People are so ansty about Basic Training, it's not war YET peeps, take it easy!


----------



## Scott

Um, you're not even in!

The military OR your lane.

You're wearing my patience thin with your trash posts here, take that as your warning.

Scott
Army.ca Staff


----------



## Lil_T

Randifur said:
			
		

> :nod: People are so ansty about Basic Training, it's not war YET peeps, take it easy!



You're damn right people are antsy.  It's not about WAR for some of us.  It's about starting a career, and some of us would like to start sooner rather than later.  So maybe get back in your lane and STHU.  Have a nice day.


----------



## stuter

im rather new to the military so the only bit of advice I can give is if you dont know how to do it ask how to do it, and if you think you brought enough smokes for course, you didnt, I gave out easily 4 packs of smokes at my bmq


----------



## Fishbone Jones

stuter said:
			
		

> im rather new to the military so the only bit of advice I can give is if you dont know how to do it ask how to do it, and if you think you brought enough smokes for course, you didnt, I gave out easily 4 packs of smokes at my bmq



Start using capitalization, proper grammar and punctuation, in accordance with the site guidelines.

Last and only warning.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## mdc8427

Start using capitalization, proper grammar and punctuation, in accordance with the site guidelines?

Wow you need to get a life buddy its just a website not your own personal company to power trip over


----------



## Neolithium

mdc8427 said:
			
		

> Wow you need to get a life buddy its just a website not your own personal company to power trip over


 : Hope you enjoyed your short stay here.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

mdc8427 said:
			
		

> Start using capitalization, proper grammar and punctuation, in accordance with the site guidelines?
> 
> Wow you need to get a life buddy its just a website not your own personal company to power trip over



He is acting on the behalf of the site owner, so yes he does have the power.

EDITED TO ADD 

Think you should reread the site guidelines.

Milnet.ca MENTOR


----------



## PMedMoe

mdc8427 said:
			
		

> Start using capitalization, proper grammar and punctuation, in accordance with the site guidelines?
> 
> Wow you need to get a life buddy its just a website not your own personal company to power trip over



Who need to get a life??  Me thinks you do.  This is not _your_ website to power trip over.   :

Buh-bye!


----------



## Jammer

Bully, Bully...well played...harumpf harumpf!!!


----------



## combat_medic

mdc8427, welcome to the warning system. PM inbound.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## MARS

;D

If he is the guy in this photo - the 5th photo - doing his, um, "duty" on Remembrance Day, this should be entertaining.

http://www.nexopia.com/users/mdc8427/gallery/1-imported-pictures


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

..and still not wearing his protection. ^-^


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ..and still not wearing his protection. ^-^



Do douche nozzles need protection?


----------



## George Wallace

Well.  The Gospel according to mdc8427 would accord him (mdc8427) legendary, perhaps Biblical, status; if only in his own mind.


----------



## Jammer

Harumph, Harumph...cough, cough...ripping good George, ripping good stuff...I remember a young subaltern in the mess in Bangalore some years ago.....


----------



## armychick2009

I agree with almost everything in this thread, what a great one 

I was recently somewhere that I got to experience all of this to a degree and it's pretty bang-on. I love the air-cadet know-it-all's, haha! My whole family was in this and not once did I mention my previous experience as a cadet. I knew better. But it's great sitting back and watching 'the show' as it happens to others. Am I sadistic?  op:

My question is, when I go to basic -- how long do you *not* say anything to these people? (By *these people*, I don't mean just old cadets... I mean anyone who thinks they are a know-it-all or are always RIGHT) Or, do you say anything to them? Obviously as a 'team' member, you need to help 'em out, right? Or, do you let them flounder? Take it case-by-case? What would the instructor prefer us to do? Other than taking someone 'out back' -- or as we say where I'm from, out to the back forty? *ahem* Help them out? Do they appreciate that? We had a few on recent outing that were 'quite the characters' and I'm just wondering how to deal with that kind of personality on course. Personally -- unless someone is under threat or danger of getting injured -- I'd normally just let them learn from their mistakes. But the military world is a different world... you know, that whole 'team-work' thing they push. 

I also had learned that no matter how much work you put into getting ready for your inspection, it never WILL be good enough... not until the end anyways. Fortunately I knew the 'game' before I went so it never bothered me but it was fascinating to see how people crumble over time of this happening continuously. Kits flying, tears streaming, fits of rage/anger/defeatism. So, I really love the fact you tell people to chill. 

Finally, I loved the part where someone said, stick to your guns when you give an answer. Don't waffle. If you're wrong, they'll give you (usually) a chance to admit it (or learn from it) and I'm suspecting something like that is looked up to, as opposed to trying to cover-up mistakes. Also, trust your insticts overall. Don't always follow the crowd (especially in drill). Most of the time when I messed up, was because I went with the flow and ended up following the mistake of someone who was clueless. If I had followed my instincts (ie, used my freakin' brain, listened, focused) I would have been fine. 

When I go to basic? I'm going to pretty much pretend I know nothing of this...(drill, uniforms, education, etc.) ... No, I won't let myself look like an idiot but would prefer to be the 'the greyman/ghost'....


----------



## gcclarke

Offer assistance to those who you think might need it. Accept assistance when it is offered. When assistance is rejected, let them flounder. It's not your job to "sort out" these people, it's your staff's job. People, even those "characters" who you initially may think won't be a good "fit" in the Forces will, for the most part, adjust to things fairly quickly. Try to be a team player, but realize that being a team player doesn't entail doing someone's job for them.


----------



## armychick2009

Sounds like good advice, thanks!


----------



## Cadaren

what have you against former cadets?  I was one and just finished BMQ in the top ten of my platoon and I was our platoon commander for the grade parade.

I told my PO right off the back that I was a former cadet, it was in my bio, not once did that come back to haunt me, and you know why?  When I wore my uniform I wore it with pride and properly, my boots were spit polish perfect from the beginning of week 2, and not once did I get more then 3 marks off during a morning inspection.  Also my drill was perfect from day one of week zero. So if having that cadet experience is so bad then oh well.

But, not once did I flant that I had that experience and not once did I refuse to help out the rest of my platoon.  I also didn't compare shit to cadets.


----------



## mellian

Base on what has been said, it is not so much being cadet in itself is the problem, it is those who think and act that they are better than those who have not been in cadets. 

The experience may be a benefit early in the BMQ, but not much else. I know just because I have been in the air cadets myself, it will not assure to be any more better than anyone else.


----------



## gcclarke

Cadaren said:
			
		

> what have you against former cadets?
> 
> But, not once did I flant that I had that experience and not once did I refuse to help out the rest of my platoon.  I also didn't compare crap to cadets.



What do we have against them? The fact that some of them have a tendency to do exactly what wisely avoided doing. And congratulations by the way.


----------



## George Wallace

gcclarke said:
			
		

> What do we have against them? The fact that some of them have a tendency to do exactly what wisely avoided doing. And congratulations by the way.




Guys......Guys.......Guys.

Proof Read before you post; or edit as soon as you read your post.  It makes our understanding what you are trying to say a lot easier if you spell correctly, use good grammar, and don't forget a word or two in your sentences.    ;D


----------



## ballz

Cadaren said:
			
		

> When I wore my uniform I wore it with pride and properly, my boots were spit polish perfect from the beginning of week 2, and not once did I get more then 3 marks off during a morning inspection.  Also my drill was perfect from day one of week zero.



This is what's so bad about previous cadet experience.

Big deal. You had X years of practice polishing your boots and learning how to lace your boots and how to iron and drill practice. Naturally you're better at those things. Those things, however, don't make you a good soldier or airman or sailor. It helps your report card at basic, and after that, not much else. 

People will catch up in polishing their shoes and ironing their shirts (its called going to the drycleaners) in a pretty short amount of time. What you're worth when you're being evaluated on how well you can do your job will tell the real tale.

And by the way, for somebody that doesn't flaunt, you could have fooled me.


----------



## mariomike

I was never in the Cadets, but I have always had a high opinion of them and Scouts etc. I've seen what they can do to help people in our society.  
I've always tried to support them with donations and encouragement. It's not surprising that many have gone on to successful careers.
Congratulations on your CF career, Cadaren!


----------



## danchapps

Cadaren said:
			
		

> what have you against former cadets?  I was one and just finished BMQ in the top ten of my platoon and I was our platoon commander for the grade parade.
> 
> I told my PO right off the back that I was a former cadet, it was in my bio, not once did that come back to haunt me, and you know why?  When I wore my uniform I wore it with pride and properly, my boots were spit polish perfect from the beginning of week 2, and not once did I get more then 3 marks off during a morning inspection.  Also my drill was perfect from day one of week zero. So if having that cadet experience is so bad then oh well.
> 
> But, not once did I flant that I had that experience and not once did I refuse to help out the rest of my platoon.  I also didn't compare crap to cadets.



Bravo, you excelled well as a former cadet on a basic course. I as well was a former cadet. My PO found out I was a cadet within 15 minutes of me being in the Mega. He could tell by how I presented myself, not all uptight like a brick, but with professionalism and respect. It didn't hurt that I knew the rank structure either. Other than that, I never brought it up, I had been out of cadets long enough, and I wanted to learn how the army wanted things done, not some cadet officer (as dedicated as they are). I did very well on my course, not perfect. I did not want to be perfect, I did not want to be the center of attention. I wanted to get through my course and on with my career. I remember seeing one former cadet on my platoon arguing with our instructor about how a drill movement was performed. Not a good result.

If you go with the flow, and help out your peers then you'll get far. If you shine early, and act as an a** kisser know it all, then you will draw the ire of your course staff AND your peers, and you need your peers to succeed.

I hope you do well in your career, but make sure to keep yourself grounded as you go along.


----------



## CallOfDuty

ahhh....Cadets in BMQ.  I remember when we were having an inspection and the ex CWO cadets' boots were impeccable and all the rest of our boots were just OK.  He had his boots thrown against the wall and then all the shine deystroyed that was on them.  He got jacked up becuase everyone elses standard was not as good as his.
   We also had a cadet that was so hardcore in his drill....that when he came to attention,he would slam his foot down so hard, that he eventually broke his ankle and ended up getting released after months and months on PAT platoon.
  anyhow.........for the cadets out there....like the title says..chill out.  You have nothing to prove, and nobody cares.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Cadaren said:
			
		

> what have you against former cadets?  I was one and just finished BMQ in the top ten of my platoon and I was our platoon commander for the grade parade.



Perhaps sometimes they come off as arrogant and better than their platoonmates.  Just a thought.  I see your horn is working well.



> I told my PO right off the back that I was a former cadet, it was in my bio, not once did that come back to haunt me, and you know why?  When I wore my uniform I wore it with pride and properly, my boots were spit polish perfect from the beginning of week 2, and not once did I get more then 3 marks off during a morning inspection.



No boots are perfect.  Ever.  See my reply above as well.



> Also my drill was perfect from day one of week zero.



No drill is ever perfect.  Ever.  



> But, not once did I flant that I had that experience and not once did I refuse to help out the rest of my platoon.  I also didn't compare shit to cadets.



You mean other than the way it seems you are doing in this post?  

I'll throw my opinion in here, not that it was asked for, and those who don't want to read it can skip ahead.

So your 3Ds (Drill, Dress, Deportment) were higher than most beginning in BMQ.  Great.

How about the other stuff?  Did you help make sure your section's kit and quarters were equally as high as yours at the beginning of Week 2?  Did you spend the weekend assisting others who didn't have their stuff as shiney/perfect as yours until everyone was at *your* standard?  Or did you make sure you got the brownie points from the staff and your little pat on the head?  

I would like to talk to a few recruits from your course and get THEIR opinion of your *perfection*.  Having instructed on many courses in the past such as BMQ, I've seen the ones who forgot about the "teamwork" and "selflessness" concepts in their endevours to get that oh-so important Top Candidate award.  

Previous experience isn't bad.  How you use it can be.


----------



## BornToServe

This is a great thread. I have almost laughed out loud (not quite, just a little smile) at some of the questions I've seen answered. Do you need common sense to join guys?? Stop overthinking things ! (myself included)


----------



## willellis

You know, I have to say Cadaren, for someone who has completed your BMQ, and was a former cadet, your sense of what really matters in the course seems to be quite misinterpreted. Eye in the sky gave his two cents, and if I were you, I would really try to take it to heart. If the most you took from basic training were the 3D's, then you really missed the point of it. What I took form your post could be wrong, but when you were defending your position as being a former cadet in basic, you failed to mention anything regarding how you helped your platoon be the best that they could be, or even how you used any leadership skills you may or may not have, to show them the ropes of the first two weeks of being in Saint Jean. I know that the instructors would recognize that. I just say this because those are the things that really stick out in my mind about my time at CFLRS. Anyways, have a good career and I hope that you do well where ever you are.


----------



## CallOfDuty

....just knocking this thread off course a second... What ever happened to the guy who started this thread, " Paracowboy"?   I remember when I first signed on here years ago, he was a wealth of info!
C.O.D.


----------



## ProudofallofU

Hi All, I am new here, and just wanted to add a couple things(Paracowboy did a Great job, Listen to what he said). After completing  BMQ 7 yrs ago, I  had 2 words stuck in my head.  TEAMWORK, and NO EXCUSE!(unfortunately I had to use the latter a few times lol) Enjoy your Stinky bags!. Cheers


----------



## PegcityNavy

is a stinky bag a sleeping bag after 5 days of not showering?


----------



## Sunlitbeauty

I think this advice is good advice, not only for those going to basic, but for the family left behind. I am the wife of someone who is currently at BMQ. My brother-in law gave both of us smiler advice(he has been in for many years). Though, for those giving the advice, understand following that is easier said than done for those of us depending on the completion of BMQ for our families future. My husband is having challenges there due to injury that is pushing our family to it's limits. His completion of basic will take much longer now due to the injury and that is a hard pill to swallow for a recruit and their family. I am glad for places like this and advice like this, as things liker this help all of us get through. Just try and remember how hard it was when you had to go through BMQ. The benefits are great, but the process is hard.


----------



## armychick2009

Pegcity said:
			
		

> is a stinky bag a sleeping bag after 5 days of not showering?



My stinky bag was where we kept our workout clothes, lugging it around here and there... after a few hundred recruits and their stinky clothes... well, it stank.


----------



## srkelso20

CheersShag said:
			
		

> I'm with them.
> 
> I'll add based on my own limited experience that it's best just to ride the wave on this stuff, that's most of the adventure, show up without a jackshite clue what to do and just go with it. It's quite a rush when things start to click in your head and you can actually contribute, but that won't happen unless you show up, with the blank slate and just give'r at first.
> 
> 
> Or if you're still not listening,
> The skip level code for BMQ is "up-square-triangle-select-L1-circle-circle-R1"


 I know this is now old, but I have to post this anyways: 

I`m longing to see the day a recruit shows up to BMQ, goes up to the instructor with a ps3 controller and says `` I tried up-square-triangle-select-L1-circle-circle-R1, but it didn`t work!``

Instructor : ``What are you talking about ?``

Recruit : ``But the guy on army forums told me!``


----------



## west_coaster

Come on ppl. I am going to BMQ as well. I am going to be in Borden, Ont as of Feb 15th. I do get curious about what happens. But, if you really want to know what happens, do a Youtube search. That is what I do. I see what happens & hear about expectations. Like all the others have said, the instructors are going to do their best to ensure that we all pass. All you all need to worry about right now is getting through the first part. Your push ups, sit ups and 2.4km run. I am not entirely sure what you are tested on right away when we all get there. But, jesus, keep focused on the immediate requirements and take it day by day.

Thanks,
Pte recruite Tomlinson

ps: See all you recruites in BMQ and lets kick some serious ass!!!!


----------



## Eye In The Sky

west_coaster said:
			
		

> Come on ppl. I am going to BMQ as well. I am going to be in Borden, Ont as of Feb 15th. I do get curious about what happens. But, if you really want to know what happens, do a Youtube search. That is what I do. I see what happens & hear about expectations. Like all the others have said, the instructors are going to do their best to ensure that we all pass. All you all need to worry about right now is getting through the first part. Your push ups, sit ups and 2.4km run. I am not entirely sure what you are tested on right away when we all get there. But, jesus, keep focused on the immediate requirements and take it day by day.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pte recruite Tomlinson
> 
> ps: See all you recruites in BMQ and lets kick some serious ass!!!!



Maybe you should wait to hand out some advice after say, you are shown how to lace your boots up or something, i.e. have some actual experience to base it on?  Just a thought.

Youtube isn't the Holy Grail of CF BMQ/BMOQ training knowledge.

My  :2c: is save the "_lets take this &(*@#@ hill!_" speech (a la Lt Ring from Heartbreak Ridge ) for awhile.... 



> Lieutenant M.R. Ring: [removing a staple from a bundle of reports]
> Gunny, did you know that I was Platoon Leader in my ROTC class in
> college?
> Highway: Ill sleep a lot better at night knowing that, sir.  :rofl:
> Lieutenant M.R. Ring: Thank you. [pokes finger with staple] Ow! What
> school did you go to?
> Highway: Heartbreak Ridge.
> Lieutenant M.R. Ring: Hmmm. Ive never heard of that school.


----------



## west_coaster

Nah. No experience. But, getting advice from family and friends that are and were in the CF and I want to share what I have told in advice with other recruites. IF ppl are taking it the wrong way, please, tell me. I am not trying to be dick or show that I know everything either.



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Maybe you should wait to hand out some advice after say, you are shown how to lace your boots up or something, i.e. have some actual experience to base it on?  Just a thought.
> 
> Youtube isn't the Holy Grail of CF BMQ/BMOQ training knowledge.
> My  :2c: is save the "_lets take this &(*@#@ hill!_" speech (a la Lt Ring from Heartbreak Ridge ) for awhile....


----------



## mld

it is not your intent that matters it is the impact. You come accross as thinking you are better than other recruits who post worries etc here. You are also aiming your advice to people who were posting two years ago.


----------



## Bowser

It is the job of the men and women running the course to yell at you, make you feel bad, make it seem like nothing you do is good enough. In the end, they don't care if your shirt was folded properly, they want to see that you can follow instuctions, and most importantly act as a team player.


----------



## brihard

Bowser said:
			
		

> It is the job of the men and women running the course to yell at you, make you feel bad, make it seem like nothing you do is good enough. In the end, they don't care if your shirt was folded properly, they want to see that you can follow instuctions, and most importantly act as a team player.



This is the second post in nine minutes in which you've seen fit to try to pass on advice and information that you are not qualified to give. You sure as hell are not an NCO and are not in any way positioned to try to claim what our job is. 'Make troops feel bad' and that 'nothing they do is good enoguh' sure as hell is not in my job description- and ANYTHING we tell you to do, you'd better believe we care if it's done properly. Attention to detail matters.

This is the second time in nine minutes in which I've had to call you on this. You are not in the military, nd you are not invivted to pass off your uninformed opinion as fact when it could lead individuals to enter into BMQ with inaccurate ideas.

Welcome to the milnet.ca warning system. We'll be keeping a closer eye on your posts from here on in. A a general rule of thumb, if you haven't done something yet, you should assume that on this site you are not yet in the know enough to offer worthwhile information.


----------



## kawal

I dont know how to swim,will that be a problem during my BMQ?thanks.


----------



## jwtg

kawal said:
			
		

> I dont know how to swim,will that be a problem during my BMQ?thanks.


You'll have some PT sessions in the pool which will require swimming.


----------



## Jarnhamar

kawal said:
			
		

> I dont know how to swim,will that be a problem during my BMQ?thanks.



You're killing us man.

Take some fucking swim lessons and stop multi-posting.

I was just swimming with my 7 year old. I told her to hold her breath and showed her that she floats. You can do it too.


----------



## doerksen27

easiest course i've ever had was bmq


----------



## PMedMoe

doerksen27 said:
			
		

> easiest course i've ever had was bmq



And how many have you had?  Two?  Three?   :


----------



## Jammer

Hey...It's Throat punch Thursday!


----------



## fake penguin

doerksen27 said:
			
		

> easiest course i've ever had was bmq


Funny  my hardest course was BMQ. My Driver Wheel and Comms courses were coffee courses. Believe it or not my BIQ was done on weekends. The only course i had to go away for at any length was my SQ. I even done mods 1-5, but nothing has been as difficult as my first course.


----------



## Jacky Tar

kawal said:
			
		

> I dont know how to swim,will that be a problem during my BMQ?thanks.





			
				jwtg said:
			
		

> You'll have some PT sessions in the pool which will require swimming.



It's been a while since I taught at CFLRS, but in '06, there was no requirement to pass a swim test. I remember thinking that was more than a little ridculous, too. From your replie to kawal, I gather passing the swim test is mandatory once again?


----------



## BlueJays1985

I read a handful of the messages above - Recently Ive been day dreaming of 'getting the call' as Im just past the interview and am waiting for intake (which I understand should be happening this summer).

Im wondering if anyone has a "if i knew then what i know now..." story about basic training. You know? We all have 'em. Like, would marching or standing at attention be more comfortable with rinky-dink gel insoles from the grocery store? ... or .... thick socks? thin socks? ... ok that ones pretty dumb. How about compression shorts? I played a lot of competitive sports and always found it more comfortable with spandex under my uniform.

Being 28, Im pretty stable in regards to my state of mind - im not worried about failing or any other crap. But with the extremely boring job that I currently have.... this is what I day dream about. And believe me. I do a ton of day dreaming. So I invite you to share your "If i knew then..." story. Maybe it will help the new recruits in their future.... or maybe itll make us chuckle. Whatever.

(High Five!!)


----------



## Jammer

Well here's my nickel worth of thought.

Seeing you are likely going to one of the older hands in your platoon...just hang back for a little while and resist the urge to provide "advice" to the kids. Let them make their own mistakes...it's good training and life experience for them.

Spandex is your friend.

Never miss an opportunity to keep quiet.

Never refuse help (even if they don't know what they're doing).

Natural leaders attract followers by the herd.

Never ever lie

Always admit your shortcomings

Look before you speak...thinking before will help as well.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I always have the same basic advice for BMQ:

Do what you are told, how you are told, when you are told.  Remember 'teamwork'.  

That's pretty much it in a nutshell.


----------



## BlueJays1985

Hey guys, I appreciate the information!! Im reporting to BMQ in August, then likely to Gagetown for the Artillery training.
Riding high on many different emotions - Looking forward to my lifes next adventure.

Do what Im told, when Im told, how Im told. Got it!
Also, I spoke to an old guy the other day that was M.P,,, I liked his advice of "eat the elephant one bite at a time"

Taking a deep breath, and just gonna go with the flow...
Wish us luck!

Thanks


----------



## mrjasonc

paracowboy said:
			
		

> This post hasn't even been up for a full day yet, and I've already gotten a few "Yeah, but"s, and "What if"s.
> There are none.
> Trust us, we've been doing this for a very long time, now. Over 100 years. We got a system an' everything.
> Really.
> It's an ancient system, dating back to the Greek Hoplites. Most of the bugs are worked out of it by now. Honest.
> The CF *wants* you to become Soldiers, Sailors, and Airmen. Your instructors *want* you to succeed. Your success is our success, and it makes the CF, and Canada as a whole, stronger. You will be shown everything you need to know.
> All you have to do is show up, try hard, never quit, and look out for your buddies.
> That's it.
> Literally hundreds of thousands of people have gone through the same thing before you. They made it. It's not impossible.
> You have questions. You have doubts. Good, it means you're not an idiot. Only an idiot would not have second thoughts and doubts. Only a fool doesn't experience trepidation and fear.
> I won't lie to you. There will be difficult moments.
> If it were easy, it wouldn't be worthwhile.
> But, it's not as though you were being set up to fail.
> Quite the contrary.
> Don't sweat the small stuff. It doesn't matter if you can't iron, or can't do 1,000 push-ups. You will be taught and you will be built up. You *will* be brought up to the Standard.
> Don't worry about whether you can bring this, eat that, or whatever else is preying on your mind. It will all be attended to. You will be given everything you need to succeed. The only thing you have to bring, the only thing that *cannot* be supplied, is the will to succeed.
> All you have to do is show up, try your hardest, never quit, and help your buddies.
> We'll take care of everything else.
> I promise.
> 
> Now go for a run.



Of everything I have read on this site, as I prepare for my swear in and BMQ dates, the above mentioned is what reminded me... "Keep it simple my friend". From a "recruits" perspective it is very easy to get caught in the trap of worrying about the little useless things. This happens because we are trying to prepare ourselves as best as we can. I can tell you from my side. I am 31 years of age, husband and father of 3. The last 5 years have been hell dealing with lay off after lay off. Dealing with that for 5 years it is easy to not trust the unknown. The CF has certain "secrets" being a Civi and dealing with everyday "civi stuff" also puts you in the place of not trusting. But again in my place I am going to do it because I have the motivation to do it. Failure is not an option. I will be open and say I indeed have the drive to do it, but do I know what I am going into? Hell no! Would it even make it better if I knew? Probably not, it would actually probably make it worse. So for anyone else that is in the recruitment process. Good Luck to you all, stop worrying about YOU and start worrying about the guy in front of you (as the guy behind you is watching you and so fourth). I think personally it would be interesting to see that stats on the people I have read on here say "I think I will pass just fine" or "should make it" ....... It sound very, undecided. So I am just going to go, keep my mouth shut, do what I am told, help my neighbors to succeed and graduate. My name is Jason Culp, I am stoked to get my dates and here is hoping I will see you all on the other side! Good Luck to all and remember. KEEP IT SIMPLE MY FRIENDS!

Cheerio


----------



## nn1988

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> [...]Good Luck to you all, stop worrying about YOU and start worrying about the guy in front of you (as the guy behind you is watching you and so fourth).[...]



My elders and peers always told me to "stop worrying about the others and start doing for yourself".  : :-\


----------



## Good2Golf

Were your elders or peers in the military?

It's more, "sort yourself out (not look out for #1), then look after your buds." Looking out for others is not a wrong thing to do in the military.

Regards
G2G


----------



## nn1988

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Were your elders or peers in the military?
> 
> It's more, "sort yourself out (not look out for #1), then look after your buds." Looking out for others is not a wrong thing to do in the military.
> 
> Regards
> G2G



Yes
And it goes without saying that I am referring to before enrollment - let every man skin his own skunk...


----------



## mrjasonc

ERR said:
			
		

> Yes
> And it goes without saying that I am referring to before enrollment - let every man skin his own skunk...



I am referring to the fact that I did not come from a military back ground and am like the above stated have "sorted myself" out into choosing this lifestyle on behalf of and for the benefit of my own family. Yes a given is that before you can indeed look out for someone else you need to be sorted first. That being said, looking at what I do know about Basic Training (which given is not very much). The fact remains for example: that if you have your bunk done and ready to go for inspection early, and one of your team is falling behind, would it hurt you to help him/her? My point is teamwork and working together. It is ensuring that your team has a certain "gel" or "chemistry" regardless of how well you know each other. I would believe (and I am sure I will be corrected if I am wrong by one of the above veterans) that, that would be one of the goals in the military way of life. You do not always get to choose your team, you never know who you will get paired up with or sent out on a deployment with. In the end you need to know where you need to be, this ensures your team knows where they need to be ..... again, it is keeping it simple ...


----------



## Good2Golf

mrjasonc, you're tracking things right! :nod:

Regards
G2G


----------



## mrjasonc

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> mrjasonc, you're tracking things right! :nod:
> 
> Regards
> G2G



G2G, Thank you, helps my confidence a lot to know I am on the right track. I am certain that the instructors are "did NOT fall off the turnip truck yesterday" and sure as hell don't "look like a goat stuck in a snow storm" ... therefore one would assume they have a fairly good idea from the first day "who has got it" and "who does not". Integrity, character, ownership are apart of ones personality that CANNOT be taught. As those are qualities that you either have or you do not. Upper body strength, distance running, aiming, first aid, swimming and all other physical components can be worked on. Integrity, character and ownership you either have it or you don't. You either look for the easy way or you start digging. At the end of the day, I can only imagine what each instructor goes through to develop each CF Member whether Officer or NCM. I look forward to joining a TEAM and proving myself worthy of being a member of the Canadian Forces and making my Nation a safer place, and looking out for those less fortunate then us. One thing I pride myself with (and I am hoping that one day I am proven wrong with) is thus far no one has challenged me greater then I have challenged myself. So basic training ..... Let's see what you got. Last time I said the words "I quit" was when I quit smoking in the spring now that I actually think about it lol ......  :facepalm:


----------



## Good2Golf

…and the RCAF badly needs more AVS Techs, particularly as newer fleets are avionics/automation heavy.

Keep us updated!


----------



## vancouverite

Well said Mcpl. I am in the process of getting back into the CF. Long story. Lets just say, I was in previously for a yr with no training at all & paperwork wasn't done correctly, lol. What does MCC stand for in the selection process?



			
				paracowboy said:
			
		

> I've posted this advice in any number of threads, but you guys still aren't getting it, so I'll try again.
> 
> RELAX.
> 
> You're getting yourselves all worked up and freaking yourselves out over stupid crap. How do I pass this? What happens if I fail that? How many people failed your Basic? Did they get shot? Are they dog food now? If I sprain a follicle, will I be re-coursed?
> 
> Your instructors are professionals who fully intend to see every one of you become little Privates in our special club, we got goin' here. If you show up reasonably fit, with the proper attitude, and LISTEN TO THEM, that is exactly what will happen. You will pass, and join our cheery ranks.
> 
> People, literally THOUSANDS of men and women have undergone this training before you. They have passed, and without this website to hold their hands, and give pep talks, and group hugs. Nobody sang "Kumbaya" with me when I got on the bus. My Dad shook my hand, said "Don't ever quit", and that was it. And I sit here, with looking down from the giddy height of MCpl. If I can do it, so can you.
> 
> Stop panicking, do your PT, and THAT'S IT. That's it. It's that friggin' simple! There's no need to read any secret books. There's no requirement to study before you go. Everything you will need to learn will be taught to you, with the necessary Standard demonstrated (and whatever "cheats" and "hints" are applicable).
> 
> Read my thread on Blisters, Shin Splints, and PT in the Training forum. It has several posts in it dealing with attitude. Now, for the sake of whatever Being you hold sacred (or profane, I'll swear by anything) RELAX.
> 
> Just some friendly advice. Feel free to ignore it. Most of you will, I'm sure.


----------



## dangerboy

vancouverite said:
			
		

> What does MCC stand for in the selection process?



Military Career Counsellor


----------



## mrjasonc

vancouverite said:
			
		

> Well said Mcpl. I am in the process of getting back into the CF. Long story. Lets just say, I was in previously for a yr with no training at all & paperwork wasn't done correctly, lol. What does MCC stand for in the selection process?



Vancouverite, 

MCC stands for "Military Corporation Commttiee.

Good luck in your process!


----------



## vancouverite

Recruting Center: New West
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Sup Tech
Trade Choice 2: MSE op
Trade Choice 3: Steward
Application Date: June 2013(Online)
First Contact: July 18,2013
CFAT completed : June 17, 2012 (when i was reserves)
Medical/phys Completed: Aug 2, 2012 (waiting for new medical/phys)
Interview completed: Aug 14, 2012 (waiting for new interview)
Merit Listed: ......
Sworn in: .....
Basic Training Begins: never done it........


----------



## Emilio

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> Vancouverite,
> 
> MCC stands for "Military Corporation Commttiee.
> 
> Good luck in your process!



I think your thinking of the Military Cooperation Committee.....

But in the recruiting process it does stand for *Military Career Counsellor*.


----------



## KatieC23

I just need to throw out that this has been the most useful thread (to me) thus far. I didn't realize to what degree I was over analyzing until I read this post and the comments below. I can breathe a little now.


----------



## Grilo

I am very thankful for this thread. Being 34 and trying to 'be ready for anything'. This thread has helped me realize it is not a scary ordeal, as some make it out. 

Thank you for this thread, see anyone starting June 2nd soon.


----------



## yournamehere

This topic is BY FAR the most valuable read on this site.

Since I started my application process in January 2014, I have heard all sorts of advice and opinions ranging from "You are about to make the worst decision of your life"  "Good for you, and I thank you in advance for your service" "Your too old to start a military career" and everything in between. Some people are very positive. Some.... well, some I wont speak to anymore, as their attitude is negative, and ignorant.

I have had people tell me all sorts of 'cheat codes' for BMQ. Ghost shave kits..... Hidden parade boots.... sleep under your bed so you don't wrinkle the sheets..... Push this number code into the vending machine for free stuff..... All sorts of nonsense.

The best advice I have heard is "Keep your mouth shut. Listen to your instructors. Do as you are told at all times. Don't be a pussy. Never give up. Never be 'slack and idle'. Always look out for your brothers and sisters."

Seems pretty simple to me.

I expect this to be hard. To be honest, if I leave BMQ thinking it was easy.... I am going to seriously pi$$#d off. I am going into this new adventure as a 35 year old man. I am walking in with my eyes, and mind wide open. I look forward to the challenges ahead. After its all said and done.... I will be a new man. I'm ready.

See you June 14th.


----------



## receng

Just wanted to add my thanks to those who have so graciously offered their thoughts and insights to this thread. A few observations:

For all the talk of ghost kit and cheat codes, I have been extremely impressed by how quickly these types of short cuts have been likened to dishonourable tactics. Beginning one's career with an ever-escalating program of subterfuge seems unworthy, especially within a context of honour and integrity. Thanks to those who so responded. It matters.

Questions and concerns that have been clearly posited to this forum from a position of semi-panic and obvious over-thinking have been handled with a certain professional grace, where ridicule and sarcasm could have just as easily been used. This is most gratifying. Keeping the butt-hurt to a minimum is never easy.

It is also mildly impressive the manner in which reality and concurrent experience is herein deployed against the sometimes unreasonable expectations and conclusions arrived at by the as-yet-uninitiated. Calm, clear, concise, and concrete information abounds from the efforts of those here in the know, and that is a gift of great worth.

I have received my travel orders and will be enrolled in a few days. I am a hale 43 years of age, and eager to begin. I shall do so bolstered by the information and insights gained from those who have gone before me, and who have so generously shared some of what they know in these fora.

Thank you once again.


----------



## Sempai Julia

paracowboy said:
			
		

> If I sprain a follicle, will I be re-coursed?



YOU CAN SPRAIN YOUR HAIR FOLLICLE!!!!!  8)


I just can't wait for this ride to begin!!
Thanks for all the fantastic advice


----------

